# Heartfelt Industries, bad business issue



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

I just wanted to warn all you cigar smokers about ordering from Heartfelt Industries.

I ordered 1/2 pound of the 65% beads, 1/2 pound of 70% beads, and 4 small mesh bags to put the beads in. I paid 2.99 per mesh bag.

Well, they were speedy shippers and I did receive my order, but instead of getting the 4 small mesh bags that I paid for, I ONLY GOT 1!

Not a real big issue, but I needed those 3 other bags for my Treasure Dome humidor that I was planning on moving my cigars too.

SO... Since you can not call anyone at Heartfelt Industries and they ONLY communicate via e-mail, that is what I did. I have e-mailed them three times to [email protected] and to [email protected]. I have gotten nothing from them and since they are not communicating with me, that tells me that Heartfelt is not a company I prefer to do business with in the future. From my point of view, their customer service, or lack there of, is horrible and unacceptable.

Since I have been unable to reach them, I figure since I am going to be out the money for the product that they did not send me, I would let everyone on this board know that if you do business with them and there is an issue, good luck getting what you ordered or your money back.

Most Internet stores take your $$$ and then could care less about repeat business. This really pisses me off!!!!

Gary Shadley


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

gshadley said:


> I just wanted to warn all you cigar smokers about ordering from Heartfelt Industries.
> 
> I ordered 1/2 pound of the 65% beads, 1/2 pound of 70% beads, and 4 small mesh bags to put the beads in. I paid 2.99 per mesh bag.
> 
> ...


I've ordered from Heartfelt twice in the past and was very satisfied both times. A lot of other folks here have also had good experiences. Give it some time...I'm confident it'll all work out.

-Chuck


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

when did you order? & when did you email them?

I'm sure everything will work out fine, i doubt they're purposely ignoring you. I've ordered from them with ZERO problems & they will get my business again.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

rawlic said:


> I've ordered from Heartfelt twice in the past and was very satisfied both times. A lot of other folks here have also had good experiences. Give it some time...I'm confident it'll all work out.
> 
> -Chuck


I should not have to e-mail them three times to get my order corrected. They don't hesitate to charge your credit card when you place the order, so why would it take them this long to correct it.

First off, I don't want replies from a bunch of people saying how much they love Heartfelt Industries and that they are a great company. Read my e-mail and then tell me how that would make you feel.

It is bad business to not post and phone number to call and then not respond to e-mails regarding an order that they already made money on.

Gary


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rawlic said:


> I've ordered from Heartfelt twice in the past and was very satisfied both times. A lot of other folks here have also had good experiences. Give it some time...I'm confident it'll all work out.
> 
> -Chuck


:tpd:
I'm sorry about your current bad experience. How long has it been since you've emailed them? I (and many others on here) have had very smooth experiences with them and will vouch for their customer service and handling of issues such as these. I hope/trust the same good customer service will be extended to you as well.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The owner is a member of our board "viper139" .....PM him and he will ship them to you right away... he's a really good guy and runs a great company.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

gshadley said:


> I should not have to e-mail them three times to get my order corrected. They don't hesitate to charge your credit card when you place the order, so why would it take them this long to correct it.
> 
> *First off, I don't want replies from a bunch of people saying how much they love Heartfelt Industries and that they are a great company. Read my e-mail and then tell me how that would make you feel. *
> 
> ...


no offense but a majority of the people here LOVE dealing with heartfelt for various different reasons, and most of us have had no problems in dealing with them what so ever.....so yes, you will get alot of those replies.

You wont change the majority's opinion of heartfelt

I do feel sorry for your circumstance & hope it gets solved, but try to be a tad less abrasive:tu


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Did you email them this weekend? A lot of businesses take the weekend off and may not even check their email. Not saying it makes it right, but that is the case for a lot of small businesses. 

Also, you can still get those beads in bags without the mesh bags. It sounds silly, but white pantyhose (Wal-Mart womens section in little capsules) cost about 33 cents and hold the beads just fine. That's what I'm using, you can put the beads in and use them as bags by tying the end up, then just spray distilled water straight through them. Works perfect for me and was cheap :tu You can do that temporarily until you get your mesh bags in or just get a refund for the missing bags and go the cheap pantyhose route.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

I could do that, but why should I have too?? E-mail gets sent in the matter of seconds and it takes them three or more days and still not respond. They haven't even recognized that they have received by issue and are looking into it.

I don't have time to chase down Internet companies to correct issues. IT should NOT have happened in the first place. I am a busy person and my time is valuable.

Gary


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I never dealt with Heartfelt, but will in the near future 
Sucks about your situation, but I'm sure by Tuesday you will have three bags more (just my guess)


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Gary -

Sorry you are having a problem with heartfelt, I have dealt with them on several occasions and have had wonderful experiences. I would recommend giving it a little more time, it is the weekend maybe there is no one at the shop. I would wager that Monday AM they will make everything right. 

I can certainly understand your frustration as I had a similar problem lately with cigarbid and posted here to vent my frustrations. I got the best possible advice from some helpful bros - pick up the phone and make a call, there is no substitute for talking to a person. 

Heartfelt:
(702) 952-9420
(866) 754-5352 

I hope everything works out for you. In the mean time you can use pantyhose and make bags out of that for the beads or put them in a shallow container.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I have not got my order yet... as I live quite far away. But I have only heard good things about David (Viper139)... and from talking to him here he always came off to me as a great BOTL and a great member here. 

I am sure it was just a mistake and they may be busy and unable to get to your email right away... I am sure this will be made right.

I will continue to shop from them for sure.


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

And if you emailed them after business hours on a Friday, or on a Saturday, are they even open for regular business? The internet is certainly a convenience but it seems to have made people expect instant gratification.


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

gshadley said:


> First off, I don't want replies from a bunch of people saying how much they love Heartfelt Industries and that they are a great company. Read my e-mail and then tell me how that would make you feel.


Then what are you looking for? People to corroborate your experience and bash Heartfelt? We're advising you that HF is a good operation and all will work out in the end. Sorry that you're POed.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

I did not e-mail them this issue over this weekend. I sent an e-mail last Wednesday and I sent two e-mails Friday morning. 

Nothing... So I should just wait until three small mesh bags magically appear at my doorstep next week and then think to myself....I guess they did get my e-mail messages.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

what response would you like from us? we are telling you they're a great upstanding company & that we all hope things work out for you and you're getting entirely butt hurt over it by telling us not to say how much we like HF.

I am very sorry to hear that your bags did not arive as expected, HOWEVER i do feel this issue will be resolved.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

gshadley said:


> They don't hesitate to charge your credit card when you place the order, so why would it take them this long to correct it.


*
Credit Card processing is automatic and handled by a third party, (good) customer service is not.
* 


gshadley said:


> First off, I don't want replies from a bunch of people saying how much they love Heartfelt Industries and that they are a great company.


*So what in the world were you looking for with this post?*



gshadley said:


> It is bad business to not post and phone number to call and then not respond to e-mails regarding an order that they already made money on.


*I just opened up their website and their phone number is listed on the front page.*



gshadley said:


> I don't have time to chase down Internet companies to correct issues. IT should NOT have happened in the first place. _I am a busy person and my time is valuable._


*Maybe cigars aren't the hobby for you, then...*


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

bilkay said:


> And if you emailed them after business hours on a Friday, or on a Saturday, are they even open for regular business? The internet is certainly a convenience but it seems to have made people expect instant gratification.


Well said.

Shit happens, they will take care of you.

EDIT: Dave has been very responsive to me via email btw.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

why can't you call them?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

gshadley said:


> I did not e-mail them this issue over this weekend. I sent an e-mail last Wednesday and I sent two e-mails Friday morning.
> 
> Nothing... *So I should just wait until three small mesh bags magically appear at my doorstep next week and then think to myself*....I guess they did get my e-mail messages.


IMHO I think you should relax... you have been told not to worry, and you don't have to. Even the best companies make mistakes sometimes and this seems like one.

If you don't want to take our advise I suggest you don't start a post asking for it... :2


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Dave at Heartfelt is a stand up BOTL. I don't think you have made all the necessary effort to let Dave know something isn't right. That's just my :2.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

str8edg said:


> IMHO I think you should relax... you have been told not to worry, and you don't have to. Even the best companies make mistakes sometimes and this seems like one.
> 
> If you don't want to take our advise I suggest you don't start a post asking for it... :2


bingo.

and as already stated, the phone numbers are clearly listed on the website's homepage. I don't understand why you say you couldn't just call them:BS


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

rawlic said:


> Then what are you looking for? People to corroborate your experience and bash Heartfelt? We're advising you that HF is a good operation and all will work out in the end. Sorry that you're POed.


I take it that you have never had a problem with HF and since you haven't, you think that they are a great company. I see where you are coming from and that is fine, but from my point of view, if the order was sent wrong and a customer e-mails you advising that the order is wrong, then they should make an effort to reply and say that they are going to correct it, or refund the money. That is all that I am asking for, an e-mail reply from them stating that they have received my e-mail and that they are working on getting it corrected.

It is not about instant gratification... I ordered from their Internet sight, which I learned of from being on this board, and expected that my order would be received correctly. It wasn't, so since I did not have access to a phone number to call them, I sent several e-mail message. All i expect is a response.

I am sure that if it happened you you, that you wouldn't be like oh I'll wait three weeks and then if nothing, oh well.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gshadley said:


> I take it that you have never had a problem with HF and since you haven't, you think that they are a great company. I see where you are coming from and that is fine, but from my point of view, if the order was sent wrong and a customer e-mails you advising that the order is wrong, then they should make an effort to reply and say that they are going to correct it, or refund the money. That is all that I am asking for, an e-mail reply from them stating that they have received my e-mail and that they are working on getting it corrected.
> 
> It is not about instant gratification... I ordered from their Internet sight, which I learned of from being on this board, and expected that my order would be received correctly. It wasn't, so since I did not have access to a phone number to call them, I sent several e-mail message. All i expect is a response.
> 
> I am sure that if it happened you you, that you wouldn't be like oh I'll wait three weeks and then if nothing, oh well.


did you email the right place?


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm calling BS on all of this.
Their phone number is clearly on the website first off so why again did you not "have access to a phone number to call them"


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BigVito said:


> did you email the right place?


:tpd: I don't think that's an unreasonable question, also considering their phone numbers are on the front page.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Like I said PM him.

Viper139


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I feel your pain. I hate dealing with any company that doesn't not reply to email. This is becomming the norm with a lot if internet biz lately.

I'm sorry to hear you had problems and I'm sure this was a freak happening. Knowing Dave, he will *never* allow it to happen again. 
He will make it right!

If I had some bags I'd fed-ex them to you just to cover him, that's how confident I am in him and his biz.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

gshadley said:


> I could do that, but why should I have too?? E-mail gets sent in the matter of seconds and it takes them three or more days and still not respond. They haven't even recognized that they have received by issue and are looking into it.
> 
> *I don't have time to chase down Internet companies to correct issues. IT should NOT have happened in the first place. I am a busy person and my time is valuable.*
> 
> Gary


Yet you have enough time to spend on an online internet forum bitching about something so trivial as an honest mistake which I am more than sure Dave will make right. I have never dealt with him before, but so many people who speak highly of him can't be wrong. Sometimes mistakes happen. It's a part of life. Without mistakes we wouldn't need customer service. I wonder had everything been perfect with your order if you would be posting a thread praising HF for their great service and products....Possible, but not as likely since it's always the negative things that we make light of, and rarely the positive experiences.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Let's see, we have a new poster, coming on here complaining about business with a long standing relationship with this board. He only gave them 2 business days to respond to his email, and he flat out lies about them not having a phone number, it's right on their front page.

Troll.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

You are correct that the phone numbers are list on the front page on the right hand side, but I did not see them when I was looking to information on how to contact them. I was looking under the "Contacts" link on the top right of the page. I didn't see the numbers listed under the products that they are selling on the bottom right side.

So, yes, I will have to call them.
As far as I can tell, I have sent e-mail to the correct addresses. 

Also, I wasn't looking for advice, I just wanted others to know about the issue that I am having and to be aware.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Not doubting you or anything. Anyone can make mistakes, but you'll find that they're record here speaks for itself.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

4thtry said:


> I'm calling BS on all of this.
> Their phone number is clearly on the website first off so why again did you not "have access to a phone number to call them"


:tpd: Sounds like a guy just wanting to cause trouble to me.

Sorry OP but your lack of posting, tone and hostility make me think this is all BS.

Chas


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Not doubting you or anything. Anyone can make mistakes, but you'll find that they're record here speaks for itself.


:tpd: (actually not so stupid) :tu


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

fireman43 said:


> Yet you have enough time to spend on an online internet forum bitching about something so trivial as an honest mistake which I am more than sure Dave will make right. I have never dealt with him before, but so many people who speak highly of him can't be wrong. Sometimes mistakes happen. It's a part of life. Without mistakes we wouldn't need customer service. I wonder had everything been perfect with your order if you would be posting a thread praising HF for their great service and products....Possible, but not as likely since it's always the negative things that we make light of, and rarely the positive experiences.


:tpd:


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Gary,

I've never dealt with Heartfelt (yet), but there are a lot of people on this board that swear by their company. I understand your frustration, but you need to calm down and see what happens. Sh!+ does happen, it may have just happened to them.

If it was a company that many others had similar problems with, then I would be concerned if I were you. But I don't really see that being the case here, hence all of the affirmative posts from other members.

Keep us posted what happens...and in the meantime,


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear a fellow Buckeye is having trouble with HF! Alas, there is nothing we can do to help you! And, none of us can tell you why your order was handled incorrectly! I, too, have ordered from HF and have had good luck with him. I would suggest that you PM Viper here at CS. I can't say I'm sure, but along with the rest of the BOTLs here, strongly feel that your situation will be rectified shortly! I know how you feel, I truly do, as I order a great deal on the internet, and nothing is more frustrating than bad service and lack of communication! But, please, in this case, hold your fire for just a few more days and give HF a chance to explain come the start of the work week. With all the positive feedback HF gets on CS, certainly your bad experience is an aberration that WILL be rectified!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

4WheelVFR said:


> Not doubting you or anything. Anyone can make mistakes, but you'll find that they're record here speaks for itself.


:tpd:


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Gary,

I might be upset in your situation but I don't think you exercised due diligence in trying to rectify this situation. You said there was no other way to contact this vendor when the phone numbers are plainly visible on the front page on the website. You list IT work in your occupation so you should know that email can get screwed up. Call them, leave a message.

In the short time you've been here you've called into question the quality of goods of one highly respected member of this community and the customer service of another.

Just a suggestion, perhaps shopping at your local B&M is more suited to you? That way you can see the goods before delivery and have someone to talk to face to face if you have an issue - during business hours at least.

Jeff


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

gshadley said:


> I am sure that if it happened you you, that you wouldn't be like oh I'll wait three weeks and then if nothing, oh well.


btw, welcome to the board!

Let's review what we know...

1. You told us that HF screwed up your order and that you are mad
2. No one here said or implied (unless I missed it) that HF did not screw up or could not screw up. I'd be mad too.
3. Many have said that "Dave makes things right" which should give you the idea that sometimes HF isn't perfect and you are not the first to experience a problem. Perhaps subtlety isn't your strong suit.
4. I have yet to find a company that doesn't have some problems with orders at some time. I have stories that would curl your hair (you do have hair, right? )
5. People have voiced that they have confidence that HF will do right by you. I believe that this is meant to reassure you, not aggravate you.
6. You have called people to task for having faith in HF. This is understandable when your first experience isn't what you were expecting.

Dispute the charge with your CC company. They will contact HF and give them one billing cycle to make it right, unless your CC company is also a bad company.

Dave's a CS member and has shown himself and his company to be professional and responsive to our community. HF isn't as responsive as you would like at the moment, but they are in no way outside the bounds for normal business practice (just call your state Attorney General, they'll let you know what is normal).

For whatever reason, you did not notice the phone number on the HF website, but that's your problem, not Dave's. Dave's problem is to do right by you. I look forward to hearing from you the final resolution to your problem.

I wish you all the best as you seek resolution to your problem.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

gshadley said:


> I don't have time to chase down Internet companies to correct issues.
> Gary


Don't buy off the internet then.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> :tpd: Sounds like a guy just wanting to cause trouble to me.
> 
> Sorry OP but your lack of posting, tone and hostility make me think this is all BS.
> 
> Chas


It is not BS. I did place an order with them, I did receive a partial order from them, I did not see the phone number on the page as I was looking under the "Contacts" tab on the top right of the page. I did send them e-mail messages and I have not heard anything from them.

So now that I have been made aware of the phone numbers, I will call them next week if I don't get an e-mail response from them.

BTW, I praised Mark Neff on here when I got excellant speedy reponses via e-mail when I ordered my humidor from his company.

I guess new members don't have any right to post messages about unhappy service that they receive. I guess it is only reserved from the serious cigar smokers who have thousands of posts and only they can dictate the content that gets posted. Sorry my bad. I just won't post anymore.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

I have ordered from dave twice... And I can tell you that his customer service is top notch.... best ever... hands down.


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

Not that I'm anybody important.. But lets look at this.. Tons of people reporting no problems and/or excellent customer service with Heartfeld. Viper is on this board, and an overall great BOTL with the rep to back it. 

On the other hand we have a guy who's first post is a complaint that is confrontational even with other members not involved with the transaction.

Just one of those things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gshadley said:


> It is not BS. I did place an order with them, I did receive a partial order from them, I did not see the phone number on the page as I was looking under the "Contacts" tab on the top right of the page. I did send them e-mail messages and I have not heard anything from them.
> 
> So now that I have been made aware of the phone numbers, I will call them next week if I don't get an e-mail response from them.
> 
> ...


did you pm him yet??


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

gshadley said:


> It is not BS. I did place an order with them, I did receive a partial order from them, I did not see the phone number on the page as I was looking under the "Contacts" tab on the top right of the page. I did send them e-mail messages and I have not heard anything from them.
> 
> So now that I have been made aware of the phone numbers, I will call them next week if I don't get an e-mail response from them.
> 
> ...


Please don't.
Your horrible attitude and hostility has made you unwelcome here......by me anyway.

No one EVER at any point said you didn't have the right to feel the way you felt, and yet you continued to attack those who simply said they felt HF would correct the problem. You keep responding as if we're telling you you're wrong for feeling the way you do....NO ONE EVER SAID THAT.

Cigars & everything that goes along with them is supposed to be a relaxing hobby...no need to get stressed about dumb stuff. especially 3, $3 bags. AGAIN, we are all sure HF will correct the problem.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

As the world turns, and a thread heads south, I've just added another post to my count.

Good day.


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> *Maybe cigars aren't the hobby for you, then...*


:tpd::ss


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

gshadley said:


> I guess new members don't have any right to post messages about unhappy service that they receive. I guess it is only reserved from the serious cigar smokers who have thousands of posts and only they can dictate the content that gets posted. Sorry my bad. I just won't post anymore.


This isnot the case... You must realize that you are a new member, and you come on here blasting a longstanding member with impeccable reputation on this forum. Many of us have dealt with David and had nothing but good experiences..

I will however say this... I am wondering if david is out of town or having family issues. He is a regular poster on this forum, and is usually extremely fast at responding to concerns, questions, or complaints. The fact that he has not posted in this thread makes me wonder.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy cow! This got out of control in a hurry! 

Gary - 

Here is a bit more unsolicited advice - take a few minutes, go out and have a smoke and come back. Everyone will have had some time to calm down a bit. I can't speak for everyone, just myself, and I was not trying to discount your opinions, mostly just trying to reassure you that dave @ HF will make it right and understanding your frustration's. 

As a few others have said $4 in bags is not worth getting this worked up about. In the grand scheme of things this is not a huge deal.

I don't know you from Adam but I would hate like hell to see ANYONE walk away from such a great place before they even get to know it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Last Activity: Yesterday 12:07 PM


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

gshadley said:


> I should not have to e-mail them three times to get my order corrected. They don't hesitate to charge your credit card when you place the order, so why would it take them this long to correct it.
> 
> *First off, I don't want replies from a bunch of people saying how much they love Heartfelt Industries and that they are a great company.* Read my e-mail and then tell me how that would make you feel.
> 
> ...


Well then don't post in a public forum. What did you think you would get? It is obvious you were wanting to stir up a bad vibe by your hostility. And, if you have read anything on this board, you know Heartfelt has a great reputation here, and your post would attract immediate attention. IMO you got exactly what you asked for. TROUBLE. Just give Viper a chance to make it right, and forgive and forget. Otherwise, you will have a tough time getting along here. :2 Good Luck.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

gshadley said:


> I guess new members don't have any right to post messages about unhappy service that they receive. I guess it is only reserved from the serious cigar smokers who have thousands of posts and only they can dictate the content that gets posted. Sorry my bad. I just won't post anymore.


Now you're just pouting. The intent of your OP was to cause Heartfelt Industries harm because you felt wronged by them. No one that has posted in the thread so far feels that is warranted--even though most people posted helpful advice or even sympathized with you. Were you hoping people would jump on your badnwagon? Sorry it didn't turn out that way.

Perhaps if you had taken a more mature approach to the situation, this entire thread could have turned out differently. But what do I know, I don't have thousands of posts.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

4thtry said:


> Cigars & everything that goes along with them is supposed to be a relaxing hobby...


Relaxing hobby??

Checking humidity
Checking Temp
Labeling everything
Looking for little hole in my babies
Fighting the urge everytime I see a B&M
Trying to convince my internet provider to block the "devil Site"
Hiding the UPS boxes from my CI orders from the wife
Selling blood to afford my next OPUS X
Laying awake at night worrying about the Acidus Mortifer
Opening every stange box, hoping not to see the word "BOOM"

Just kidding.. I love this hobby!

Sorry, But this thread was going nowhere...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've gotten many beads from them and have had zero problems in the past.


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Little General said:


> Relaxing hobby??
> 
> Checking humidity
> Checking Temp
> ...


:r
In the end it is relaxing though


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

and another one


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

You are all correct, it is only 9 bucks that I am talking about here and not worth posting over. I work hard for my money so 9 bucks to me is important. 

I believe all of you that Dave and HF will correct this. I do however believe that some here are attacking me just because I mentioned the fact that I am having an issue with HF and some feel that I am not being fair to them.

Now, I have said that I did not see the numbers on the page. So, I was incorrect to have said that e-mail was the only way to contact them.

If it makes others satisfied to keep posting messages stating that I am stupid, a liar, didn't do this, didn't do that, shouldn't buy from the Internet, don't smoke cigars, find a different hobble, that is fine. I can take it. 

If 9 bucks is nothing to some of you, then I will gladly take it. 

So, I apologize to all the members of this board that I ever questioned HF and over the issue that I am having that is so small.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Little General said:


> Relaxing hobby??
> 
> Checking humidity
> Checking Temp
> ...


:r :tu


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

ok..ok... we give... none of us will ever order from heartfelt again..:r


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> ok..ok... we give... none of us will ever order from heartfelt again..:r


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I do not know David, nor have I ever ordered from Heartfelt Industries, I understand the frustration of not getting what you ordered. I do not see where the website says they are not opened on the weekend, I may have skimmed over that, go ahead and give them a call now instead of next week.

It does throw up a flag that something may be out of place if they do not respond to an e-mail after three days if they have been quick to respond previously. Many online companies are ran out of homes, so it is worth a try calling them now.

Good luck and keep us updated on the outcome of things.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

gshadley said:


> If 9 bucks is nothing to some of you, then I will gladly take it.
> 
> quote]
> If it will get you to stop crying....I'll send you $9.00


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

gshadley said:


> ...I do however believe that some here are attacking me just because I mentioned the fact that I am having an issue with HF and some feel that I am not being fair to them...


It's really not that bro', it was your response when they came to Heartfelt's defense. Instead of taking that as an assurance that Dave would make things right, you said you didn't want to hear that and kept hammering on him. Give him a chance to make things right, then put it behind you, and all will be well.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I ordered beads and a hygrometer from Heartfelt. Had a heck of a time calibrating it(this was my first attempt to calibrate the hygroset) and I called Heartfelt. Was surprised when I got someone right away, and he (maybe Dave? not sure) helped me out setting it and gave me some advice. Was great.

I really would have called and would advise you to call as well.

E-mail is tough, with filters and everything else, you never really know if it goes through or not...........

Good luck, I am a high strung dude as well, type A personality, but hang in there, I know you will get resolution to this issue.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146752&highlight=heartfelt
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146691&highlight=heartfelt
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145863&highlight=heartfelt
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138871&highlight=heartfelt
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130400&highlight=heartfelt
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127408&highlight=heartfelt

And these were just for the first post; there's plenty more in other threads :tu


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I think this could be a contest in the making....
"How many posts will this get to before Dave fixes everything"

Maybe it could be for the best dog rockets...
I have a cpl that could use a good home


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

jdreynss said:


> If it will get you to stop crying....I'll send you $9.00


Can I borrow $20? I poor, broke college kid who needs a padron. :r


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Can I borrow $20? I poor, broke college kid who needs a padron. :r


I'll take 9 bucks. Can't make any promises as to whining though.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

wait.... I'd better not send him anything.... he'll be on here saying that I only sent $3.00, and trashing me :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gshadley made his original point. People offered advice to him and support for Heartfelt. Nothing going on now except bashing. This is done.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Geez fellas. I think Gary got the message. I'm certain his issue will be resolved.

I'm a salesrep & send a bid to a customer by e-mail every Wed evening (it is due by 8AM Thursday). Last week I sent the bid as usual. My customer called me at around 11:30AM Thursday asking me where the bid was. I checked & it had been sent, but I sent it again. She called back.....still no bid. I sent it a 3rd time & copied my personal e-mail. I got it, but she didn't. I had to print out 30 odd pages & hand deliver a hard copy.

There's a true story about e-mail.

Gary, give it another shot would ya?

Guys, give it a rest would ya?

Please let us know how it turns out. I'm reasonably certain Heartfelt will make you happy when this all shakes out, but give him til Monday afternoon would ya? It's the weekend.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

gshadley said:


> First off, I don't want replies from a bunch of people saying how much they love Heartfelt Industries and that they are a great company. Read my e-mail and then tell me how that would make you feel.
> 
> It is bad business to not post and phone number to call and then not respond to e-mails regarding an order that they already made money on.
> 
> Gary


Well opinions and experiences vary. My guess is that your issue is time. Given a little time David will correct this error.

I assume your issue has been over a handful of days not weeks. It's a small operation and vacations can have an impact.

Oops sorry didnt notice this was closed.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

So far, it is all taken care of.



Dave's reply to my PM to him this evening:

"I'm really sorry about the mistake in your order, I will send out the other 3 first thing Monday.

I did not get the emails you refer to, my spam filter has been a little too efficient lately but I can't find them in there either. Sorry for not getting them but the bags will be on the way."

David


----------



## DONNYXMX (Mar 19, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

4thtry said:


> Please don't.
> Your horrible attitude and hostility has made you unwelcome here......*by me anyway.*
> No one EVER at any point said you didn't have the right to feel the way you felt, and yet you continued to attack those who simply said they felt HF would correct the problem. You keep responding as if we're telling you you're wrong for feeling the way you do....NO ONE EVER SAID THAT.
> 
> Cigars & everything that goes along with them is supposed to be a relaxing hobby...*no need to get stressed about dumb stuff. especially 3, $3 bags. *AGAIN, we are all sure HF will correct the problem.


Then by all means, he should stay away. :hn

The cost of the item or the nature of the item should not effect the manner at which he should be angry or not. Guy paid for items, expected to get them, received less than what he paid for and has expressed his feelings without any response. How would you feel. 

More than brick and mortar stores, online companies need to be held to a higher level of accountability...3 days in more than enough time to respond to an email...if you're a reputable business. There's always excuses and I, for one, am very tired of hearing them. Regardless of the members/vendors reputation on this board, he has a responsibility to ensure that the customer's merchandise is delivered in a timely manner and the order is correct, if not, he should be held accountable. PERIOD!!! :2


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd call working on Sunday evening pretty damn good customer service. I'm glad your issue has been resolved.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

OK I will bite. 

I guess I have a little more patience, but Hearfelt sent me a 1oz. tube instead of a 1lb. bag of 65% beads. I contacted Dave (Viper139) via PM and sent an e-mail to him via the website. It took two days for him to get back but I had read how reliable he was for customer service and in the end he made it right by promptly sending out the 1lb bag. Dave appologized for the mistake and said I could keep the tube for the inconvenience. So there, thats my " 'bad' customer service experience with Heartfelt Industries story". 

Hope it helps add a little perspective. A little patience went a long way:tu

Thanks again Dave and Heartfelt.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks Gary.

I re-opened the thread so Gary could let us know that things worked out. Looks like we are good here.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

gshadley said:


> First off, I don't want replies from a bunch of people saying how much they love Heartfelt Industries and that they are a great company. Read my e-mail and then tell me how that would make you feel.
> 
> Gary


Your going to get them, because that is what a "social community" is all about.

Perhaps some of these helpful people know someone there and can help you out.

I get that you want to shout from the mountaintops about your bad experience. When the echo comes back that your experience is not the norm, that tells me something.


----------

